# Andrew Johns - Your Thoughts?



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

Come on everyone... what do you all REALLY think?

Personally, I sympathise...


----------



## Radar (Aug 31, 2007)

Meh, his body and brain, but its a pity he's such a role model to so many kids....


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 31, 2007)

He claims he took drugs to escape the pressures of his profession.. What pressure?? Wondering how he was going to spend all his money, money made by doing things most people would sell their soul to do.

I feel no sympathy for drug users. Random drug testing occurs in my job. One strike and you're out. No ifs or buts - your outta here.


----------



## ace#74 (Aug 31, 2007)

lost respect for him but dont hate him


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

he's only human


----------



## Midol (Aug 31, 2007)

Sympathy from me.

Rich people suffer from depression just as often as poor people, and having money means they can afford to pay for these 'drugs' which they use to create a high.

I hope he gets help.


----------



## ace#74 (Aug 31, 2007)

firedragon said:


> he's only human



thats no excuse for using drugs


----------



## sockbat (Aug 31, 2007)

send him to a good rehab he'll be right and he'll be redeemed


----------



## Vicmorrow (Aug 31, 2007)

Apparently (rumour has it) he was hanging with Darren Lockyer in England.
Lockyer was also hanging with Sailor when he got done.
Stay tuned.


----------



## yommy (Aug 31, 2007)

not the 1st and defineately won't be the last sports star to crash


----------



## horsenz (Aug 31, 2007)

good on him for coming clean, i feel sorry for people that have to spend their life living up to other peoples expectations.


----------



## Midol (Aug 31, 2007)

Ace, depression isn't an excuse for doing drugs. It's a reason. It isn't justification.

It is important that we understand when someone is depressed though and help them. There is no point crucifying someone.


----------



## noni (Aug 31, 2007)

brave to come out and tell all like that - mainly because he can't hide it from his friends and family anymore. it would have been tough to do that knowing that people close to him won't be letting him do drugs anymore even if he wants to, and there may be times when he gets annoyed at people that are trying to help but that's part of getting better.


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2007)

what ever he wants to do it's up to him.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 31, 2007)

took alot of guts to tell the truth....but what he has done is wrong


----------



## coxy (Aug 31, 2007)

Its not good because he is a role model.
But drug use in celebrities is alot more common than people think, tests done on toilets after events like the logies have found traces on cocaine etc. Even tests done by uni students at parliament house returned results. Over the years i have often heard rumours of wendell sailor and johns doing cocaine , but as rumours are u don't particularly believe them, but i am not suprised that sailor got done, and now johns has admitted it.
I personally have no problem with social drug use, alot of humans have an experiemental nature. I do have a problem with someone high profile, openly doing it, and i also have a problem with drug abusers who's drug use affects the people around them.


----------



## rumfreak (Aug 31, 2007)

we all make mistakes, that cant be helped. it is what we learn from them that counts!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 31, 2007)

Zero tolerance is the only deterrent. If you know you're going to lose everything if you dabble, you are less likely to break the law (yes it is breaking the law). We all make mistakes but we must be responsible for and pay for our errors.


----------



## teddybear (Aug 31, 2007)

He's a HUGE role model to lots of kids and adults and they'll be very disappointed and unforgiving. He did the wrong thing and has now fessed up I just hope he'll be ok and can find hapiness. As others have said I'm sure he isn't alone...


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

ace#74 said:


> thats no excuse for using drugs


 
there's never a GOOD excuse for using drugs, but maybe those that have also been down that path have a better understanding of what and why drug addiction happens..  10 years clean and reasonably sober on my part  and proud of it. Thats why they also have counselling and group meetings for friends and family or those who want to get a better understanding of why some people use drugs.. So yes he's only human and we all make mistakes it's wheather we learn from our mistakes that makes the difference.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 31, 2007)

I seriously dont see why the big fuss always made of celebs, i mean yeah they in the spotlight and kids can look up to them at times but they are still a human just like us.. Do you go make a post about some random person doing drugs? Or do you see it on the news? Do you see random person going to jail for some stupid trivial thing on the news etc? Or random dude being criticised in the media for going in a strip joint? Nope.

I just think its all over played and people need to remember they are just like us in the end, human not super human.


----------



## Jakee (Aug 31, 2007)

His family think he might take his life for it.


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 31, 2007)

I say we just hang him for it, its the only way he'll learn.


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

horsenz said:


> good on him for coming clean, i feel sorry for people that have to spend their life living up to other peoples expectations.



I agree. It's easy for ppl to say 'hey man he's got no pressure, he's rich and plays sport'.

When you're supposed to be the best in the world and you have millions in sponsorship riding on your shoulders no wonder he was having benders.

Its not and excuse but I think anyone that says 'drugs are baaaaaaaad, mmmkay' hasn't really been in the situation before. Yeah drugs are bad but when your an addict, you're sick. It's an illness just like any other.

I feel more sorry for his family as they now worry he will kill himself. Sad story.


----------



## FAY (Aug 31, 2007)

Typical male...can't keep their mouths shut...there was no need to tell the whole world, that incident in England would of blown over.

I personally don't give a rats.......if that is the worse thing that he does in his life he is doing OK...


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 31, 2007)

How can you sympathise with someone who has broken the law - many time according to him..
We NORMAL people are supposed to cope with pressure and depression without illegal drugs....
What makes him so different.????
If he couldn't cope then why did he not get out?????
Good on him for coming forward , but he only has himself to blame....
He is supposed to be a role model for young kids who want to grow up like him...
I don;t think so


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 31, 2007)

The fact of the matter is that he isnt to blame for using drugs, drug users never are!!


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

He's not different from anyone else, and I think you're naive to think that "NORMAL" people deal with depression or pressure without drugs or alcohol. Sorry but if you don't think it goes on in EVERY club or pub after everyone has a "hard week" then you don't get out enough.

I hate to tell you this, but it is rampant, everywhere. I never said he was special, but bagging drug users only perpetuates the shame cycle, making it easier for them to pick it up again.


----------



## antho92 (Aug 31, 2007)

He would never of came out and said he has a problem if he did't get caught.
He's just looking for people to feel sorry for him so he gets off lightly.


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 31, 2007)

I know that there is a lot of NORMAL people out there who use drugs for depression etc, but there is also alot of 'NORMAL' people who somehow manage to get by without drugs as well. 
Call me a square but there is always other options. I might not get out a lot, but I do know what goes on in pubs/ clubs etc. 
What I am saying is why should he get away with it, when most of the time NORMAL people do not. 
Basically these people are using the excuse that they have had a hard week to justify the fact that they take drugs.
If you choose to break the law then you should suffer the consequences or try to BREAK the cycle by getting help...


----------



## Oldbeard (Aug 31, 2007)

bouncn said:


> I agree.
> 
> Its not and excuse but I think anyone that says 'drugs are baaaaaaaad, mmmkay' hasn't really been in the situation before. Yeah drugs are bad but when your an addict, you're sick. It's an illness just like any other.
> 
> ...


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

antho92 said:


> He would never of came out and said he has a problem if he did't get caught.
> He's just looking for people to feel sorry for him so he gets off lightly.



yeah you know you're probably right


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

Oldbeard said:


> 'drugs are baaaaaaaad, mmmkay'
> I think anyone who still says this watches way too much South Park :lol:




what can i say, i'm addicted


----------



## planks (Aug 31, 2007)

who is this *Andrew Johns guy anyway?
*


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

Are you kidding, he's been our Prime Minister for like, 8 years.


----------



## mickousley (Aug 31, 2007)

recreational drug dont hurt any one , CRAP, ever been ripped off by some scum bag so they can score
It doest matter where you stand in the communitty your a drug taker, dealer, loser what ever the name , people should stop fealling sorry for them , i lost abrother to drugs have a brother in law thats a heroin addict and thief they go hand in hand and lost some friends growing up . Andrew Johns is adrug addict he didnt come clean by telling the trueth he just got busted and this was the best thing for the sport for him to come clean to a sports reporter , I think those that feal sorry and think he was a big man for owning up on TV are Just Ignorate of what is going on in the world or Place they live
This is my only word on the subject i will not get in to adebate on this subject 
Andrew Johns is a Junkie deal with it


----------



## Oldbeard (Aug 31, 2007)

bouncn said:


> what can i say, i'm addicted


 

I used to be too but the third series was just way too weird


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

antho92 said:


> He would never of came out and said he has a problem if he did't get caught.
> He's just looking for people to feel sorry for him so he gets off lightly.


could be true (only he really knows) for some celebrities it is a way to get some publicity or boost a failing career, get themselves back in the headlines etc


----------



## mickousley (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry forgot to say I am on depression tablets and have been for 7 years due to a work injury and still manadged to raise 2 kids and keep going ,But i must say i had a great wife that stood by me and helped me through it . thank you Sue
Mick


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

bouncn said:


> Are you kidding, he's been our Prime Minister for like, 8 years.


John howard is our prime minister


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 31, 2007)

i was listening to the radio earlier this evening and andrew johns's doctor had said he had been treating johns for drug use since 2002 and had done his best to make the newcastle club aware of this problem. 
it would appear that the club had done nothing about the problem, they are just as low as johns is.
why do they bother with drug testing in rugby league, its a joke?!!!!!!!!!!!!.
I HATE DRUGS AND DRUG USERS!!!!!!!!!!.
just my opinion.
cheers


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

mickousley said:


> recreational drug dont hurt any one , CRAP, ever been ripped off by some scum bag so they can score
> It doest matter where you stand in the communitty your a drug taker, dealer, loser what ever the name , people should stop fealling sorry for them , i lost abrother to drugs have a brother in law thats a heroin addict and thief they go hand in hand and lost some friends growing up . Andrew Johns is adrug addict he didnt come clean by telling the trueth he just got busted and this was the best thing for the sport for him to come clean to a sports reporter , I think those that feal sorry and think he was a big man for owning up on TV are Just Ignorate of what is going on in the world or Place they live
> This is my only word on the subject i will not get in to adebate on this subject
> Andrew Johns is a Junkie deal with it


 

NOT all people that use drugs steal and hurt others to get their next fix it does NOT go hand in hand for everyone and sometimes getting busted is enough to make you take a good look at yourself. I've met children who were fed drugs by their parents would you call that child a loser they dont know any better, their biggest "role model" a parent let them down. it could start as innocently (and stupidly) as a parent letting a child sip alcoholic drinks at parties or bbq's, smoking dope while a kid is in the room or a child growing up surrounded by heavy drug use that the child knows no different till he/she is older and possibly it's too late. In rehab I met 11 yr olds who smoked pot with their parents from the age of 6-7 and it progressed from there. Andrew johns' issue is different but people cant say that everyone who uses drugs is a loser, scum, theif and those that do need to be better educated on the issue.


----------



## Oldbeard (Aug 31, 2007)

firedragon said:


> John howard is our prime minister


 

LMAO !! Thats the funniest thing I have heard all day. I would be rolling on the floor laughing if I wasn't so old.
My knees hurt, they are cold, I better grab the granny rug, must be time for bed.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 31, 2007)

Firedragon, I agree that not all people who use drugs steal and hurt others to get their next fix - at least not directly. Maybe the user doesn't have to steal because he is on a fat contract with the NRL, but think about the supplier, where does he get his drugs from and who is he also selling to... Don't tell me there are suppliers who only sell to NRL stars and other celebrities. 

Drug users either directly or indirectly are the cause of over 3/4 of all crime in Australia. Education is a good idea. We/they should all be taught that if you do the crime you must do the time. If you are taught from a young age that if you murder someone, you will go to jail for life, you are highly unlikely to commit murder. I use murder as an analogy because drugs, or more correctly drug suppliers do murder people. Users are the reason why there are supplies, so they are accessories to murder.


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2007)

OMG if a rugby player uses drugs it might impair his ability to think... given the high degree of intelligence an tactical precision in such a game i find it remarkable it had no effect :lol:


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2007)

firedragon said:


> there's never a GOOD excuse for using drugs


I differ in opinion nothing like a dozen coldies after a hard days work, study err ok doing not to much at all :lol:
I personally think andrew johns has tainted the drunken raping image created by the media a few years back, now what will all the kids think when they try and copy some loser who is good at sport


----------



## mandytroy (Aug 31, 2007)

_Im sorry but i really feel for joey. Some people say what has he got to be depressed about but not everyone wants to have the weight of the world on their shoulders, not everyone can cope with such high demands and expectaions. Yes he is a role model, yes it was wrong but he is only human!!! Everyone has their own way of dealing with things in life whether it be legal or not.He could have just hidden away and waited for this to blow over but he stood up to it on national tv which would have been extremely hard for him to do (and i think he was very brave to do it.) Just because he is a footy star does not mean it is an excuse to do drugs but i have more respect for him now for standing up to it . There are alot of players and "normal" people who use drugs but keep quiet about it. He knows he has done the wrong thing and he has to live with it for the rest of his life I think he has enough on his plate without people crucifying him. He is not super human he is only human just leave him alone._


----------



## cement (Aug 31, 2007)

What do we think of him??
I think he was, at his prime, the best league player in the world.


----------



## bouncn (Aug 31, 2007)

inthegrass said:


> i was listening to the radio earlier this evening and andrew johns's doctor had said he had been treating johns for drug use since 2002 and had done his best to make the newcastle club aware of this problem.
> it would appear that the club had done nothing about the problem, they are just as low as johns is.
> why do they bother with drug testing in rugby league, its a joke?!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> I HATE DRUGS AND DRUG USERS!!!!!!!!!!.
> ...



So I suppose you hate people who smoke?

And let's banish those who drink the occasional beer too!

Lets not forget the impact the DRUG nicotine has on society and the impact the DRUG alcohol has on society.

If you hate drugs and their users then you might as well hate 98% of the adult population too

and

LMAO at john howard


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont feel sorry for him..he will have to use the experience to get his act together...
happens all the time to heaps of good people as well as bad.
i certainly dont condemn the guy either..anyone can be seduced by something ,
Its just a human thing


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2007)

Greebo said:


> I'm curious where you got this figure from and if it includes alcohol (the socially acceptable drug)


would have to... dunno if they took into account all the crimes committed by ppl saved by drugs to but it would help boost the stats for sure.


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2007)

Pills are basically legally accepted these days for recreation, anyway if he did something bad surely he would have been punished by the law.

The whole thing about them setting a bad example is the fault of those who want to set them as the example, they are just ppl living there lives.


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Firedragon, I agree that not all people who use drugs steal and hurt others to get their next fix - at least not directly. Maybe the user doesn't have to steal because he is on a fat contract with the NRL, but think about the supplier, where does he get his drugs from and who is he also selling to... Don't tell me there are suppliers who only sell to NRL stars and other celebrities.
> 
> Drug users either directly or indirectly are the cause of over 3/4 of all crime in Australia. Education is a good idea. We/they should all be taught that if you do the crime you must do the time. If you are taught from a young age that if you murder someone, you will go to jail for life, you are highly unlikely to commit murder. I use murder as an analogy because drugs, or more correctly drug suppliers do murder people. Users are the reason why there are supplies, so they are accessories to murder.


 
Alcohol causes more deaths a year than illegal drugs. Ahh the wonderful discussion of drug addiction there is so much involved and could go on for god knows how long. Murder is a good one i had a friend who was thrown through a shop window and bashed ( lucky to be alive )cause she wouldnt give some guy a ciggie, and there isnt enough education from any angle of the topic there are too many parents who leave it too late to educate their kids ( alot of teens cant or wont be told. As most of us know in the teen years we know everything lol) and i dont know what its like in schools these days but i can say they didnt tell me much 16 yrs ago..


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

cris said:


> I differ in opinion nothing like a dozen coldies after a hard days work, study err ok doing not to much at all :lol:
> I personally think andrew johns has tainted the drunken raping image created by the media a few years back, now what will all the kids think when they try and copy some loser who is good at sport


lol :lol: ok got me there i'll rephrase that line there's never a good excuse to get heavily addicted to drugs 
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 1, 2007)

He built his celebrity and sporting prowess with the assistance of illegal substances! Why did he come clean about it? He got caught! Tried lieing to cover up and when that failed then his PR coached him with a plausible reason. He then got a soft interview, lets see him get a grilling on Today Tonight or ACA! 
Bottom line is his entire career was a chemical assisted one and all recognition that he achieved should be lost, A clear message can be sent to the rest of the drug cheats by making an example out of him! how else can we teach our kids that it is unacceptable?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 1, 2007)

OH please< i hope that this is not another thing that APs members can jump on the bandwagon and condem someone for being human.


If anyone has played footbal or any rep sport,. from the under 16's to rep level, then you would know that it is based aruond drugs... and when i say that i mean Alcohol.. and when comes beer... here comes other influences...girls, drugs......this is reality.....Australian rep or the young kids doin what there mates are doing.

Depresion, is an easy ecsuse for drug use.....lets focus on fixing the depresion.



http://www.beyondblue.org.au/index.aspx?link_id=&gclid=CLCqwteVoI4CFSdCYQodaHuwVQ


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 1, 2007)

And when you have found your only brother hanging from a noose at nineteen years old, you can come and talk to me about depresion and drug use.


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 1, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> And when you have found your only brother hanging from a noose at nineteen years old, you can come and talk to me about depresion and drug use.



Yes an illness that needs dedicated attention, But i am sure that you will agree (having experienced the traumatic consequences of depression) that it does not help serious sufferers of depression when people like Andrew Johns uses it as an excuse and an easy out. His depression is bought on by melting his brain with drugs.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 1, 2007)

nvenm8 said:


> Yes an illness that needs dedicated attention, But i am sure that you will agree (having experienced the traumatic consequences of depression) that it does not help serious sufferers of depression when people like Andrew Johns uses it as an excuse and an easy out. His depression is bought on by melting his brain with drugs.


 
Exactly right, like i said an easy out.

But who are we to judge his life , it is an indevidual thing.....i am what most people wou;d class as "very sucsessful" he had the exact upbringing as me. the most loving and giving parents you could get.

Horses for coruses


----------



## mickousley (Sep 1, 2007)

nvenm8 said:


> He built his celebrity and sporting prowess with the assistance of illegal substances! Why did he come clean about it? He got caught! Tried lieing to cover up and when that failed then his PR coached him with a plausible reason. He then got a soft interview, lets see him get a grilling on Today Tonight or ACA!
> Bottom line is his entire career was a chemical assisted one and all recognition that he achieved should be lost, A clear message can be sent to the rest of the drug cheats by making an example out of him! how else can we teach our kids that it is unacceptable?


well said


----------



## Dodie (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't believe that everyone fell for the "I'm depressed that's why I take drugs" He was taking drugs to have a good time, he enjoyed them and thats it, if he was depressed he would of gone to a docter for help.

All in all if he isn't hurting someone taking them then it's not a bad thing. It's also funny that no one has said anything about his drinking being a problem! Alcohol makes you depressed! He also stated that if he had a pill and was sober he wouldn't even think about taking it, 6-8 down the hatch and he thinks yeah I will now! Gateway drug perhaps?


----------



## -Peter (Sep 1, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Typical male...can't keep their mouths shut...there was no need to tell the whole world, that incident in England would of blown over.
> 
> I personally don't give a rats.......if that is the worse thing that he does in his life he is doing OK...


 
Stopped reading this thread when I got to your post Fay, just about sums it up I reckon.


----------



## LJ77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I can't believe that everyone fell for the "I'm depressed that's why I take drugs" He was taking drugs to have a good time, he enjoyed them and thats it, if he was depressed he would of gone to a docter for help.


 
Going to the doc does not allways help with depression, party durgs give you instant hit of happeness , the same as running on to the feild with a packed crowd .

I dont belive anyone should comment on this unless they have been in a situation like Andrew Johns.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 1, 2007)

He is a grown man , so he can do what ever he likes .


----------



## FAY (Sep 1, 2007)

firedragon said:


> NOT all people that use drugs steal and hurt others to get their next fix it does NOT go hand in hand for everyone and sometimes getting busted is enough to make you take a good look at yourself. I've met children who were fed drugs by their parents would you call that child a loser they dont know any better, their biggest "role model" a parent let them down. it could start as innocently (and stupidly) as a parent letting a child sip alcoholic drinks at parties or bbq's, smoking dope while a kid is in the room or a child growing up surrounded by heavy drug use that the child knows no different till he/she is older and possibly it's too late. In rehab I met 11 yr olds who smoked pot with their parents from the age of 6-7 and it progressed from there. Andrew johns' issue is different but people cant say that everyone who uses drugs is a loser, scum, theif and those that do need to be better educated on the issue.


 
Too TRUE! I knew of a drug addict who would drug her two year old so she could go out prostituting all night. By drugging the child it would be out to it all night so noone would be aware that it was home alone!


----------



## FAY (Sep 1, 2007)

hehehehe I always thought that he looked dopey!! haha


----------



## LJ77 (Sep 1, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Too TRUE! I knew of a drug addict who would drug her two year old so she could go out prostituting all night. By drugging the child it would be out to it all night so noone would be aware that it was home alone!


 
Not all drug users are like this , go to any rave party and you find that alot of the people on drugs have regular jobs , you may even find one of your co-workers there.


----------



## deebo (Sep 1, 2007)

i reckon that if a "normal" perons is doing drugs then that is their own decision and fine and it is for the people around them and who care for them to help them if it is beocming a problem, bad for their health etc. But i think that celebrities / famous people have a bit more responsibility than your average joe in the street. They williningly put themsleves in the spotlight and instantly become a role model fro a lot of people, young and old. It is the younger more easliy influenced people that this kind of behaviour affects more. I personally do not really care what he did / does, not my business, but i think that he should have had more common snese to realise that a lot of people look up to him.

As one of my guys at work at said "at least this will give shane warne a break!"


----------



## slim6y (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't see this post earlier, so if I comment on stuff that's already commented on, I apologise... however, i notice the 'role model' theme coming through.

Firstly, my biggest beef with extacy is the manufacturing process. That's where the largest proportion of danger lies. The end user needs to be well educated to understand the dangers and risks associated.

Backyard chemists, unsterile conditions and poor quality chemicals are often used. This ultimately leads to dodgey pills on the market.

Would all you be jumping down ol' Johns' throat if it had been a diet pill? Afterall speed is just a diet pill right?

Now I have seen some great students (as a teacher I am privaliged to see some of them) and some great students turn bad after a weekend of binge drinking.... Oh yeah, doesn't alcohol kill more aussies than drugs (other than nocotine)?

Ol' Johns' had a beer in his pocket - do you care? Nope??? Yet, more of our kids are trashed and wasted on alcohol than I care to talk about! 

Johns' was caught speeding (theorhetically) - how many teens die on our roads because of speed?

Why did he fess up to the years of taking drugs? Why not just shut up about it and say it was a once off?

Yes he was in the wrong - now he needs to right it by funding a drug education program for our teens and addicted! Help them make the right choice through education. It's suprising how hard the right choice is to make 

Good luck Johns' and goodluck to anyone who wants to follow in his footsteps!


----------



## Aslan (Sep 1, 2007)

I must admit, upon it reaching the news I did expect him to come clean about the lot - the rumours of recereational drug use have followed him for some time...I certainly do not condone the use of illegal drugs and I see the results of long term drug use on a regular basis...

...my concern is the rubbish reason about all the pressure and stress on these people. I originally had jack of this when Danny Buderus took time off for stress...

...I am all for Rugby League players making big dollars - watching the footy is a big part of my recreation time and I know it is similar for many others. That amount of entertainment for such a large number of people is worth a lot of return in my opinion...however, don't give me this crap about how bloody difficult and stressful your "job" is...!

...You train a few times a week, for 80 minutes of 'work' a week (when work is something you absolutely love being part of). You get adored by fans and make hundreds of thousands of dollars in contract and then hundreds of thousands more in sponsorship...tell the poor guy laying bricks for 12 hours a day, 6 days a week just to struggle through supporting a family how stressful that is!!

...Unfortunately I find it difficult to show much sympathy for those in that position...


----------



## Dodie (Sep 1, 2007)

Well slim6y I agree that the end user needs to be educated about the drug they are taking.

It's a pity that extacy (Mdma) is virtually safe when it comes to correct usage, it's the maufacturers that put PMA into the pills is the ones killing the kids. 120mg of Mdma is safe where as 50mg of Pma is enough to OD.

There certainly needs to be proper education about the matter instead of the government and media instantly demonising it. The whole argument that drugs are dangerous is pig poo, the user is the one that has the potential to make a substance dangerous and his/her actions are the only thing dependant on the end result. 

If you don't know what it is or what is in it don't use it!

Also the government has banned all equipment to make mdma where as it is alot easier to get the right stuff to make Pma, go figure..


----------



## Aslan (Sep 1, 2007)

*Dodie* - That is incorrect - the user is not the person that has the potential to make a substance dangerous, it is the manufacturer...and unfortunately the manufacturers are hardly concerned about the safety of their 'customers' or product - profit rules...

...You are of the honest belief that drugs, in and of themselves, are not dangerous? You are a fool. On a daily basis for the past three years I have dealt with drugs and drug users. Regardless of the drug - they are dangerous...even the most mild Cannabis leads to dysfunctional levels of schyzophrenia, loss of motor skills and functionality in society - let alone the chemical concoctions getting around in pills of all types...


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 1, 2007)

rednut said:


> but its a pity he's such a role model to so many kids....


Sadly this is the whole message. I'm not going to sit high and mighty on my horse and throw rocks at him as I have done plenty of stupid things in my past (and probably still to do a few stupid things :lol but I don't have a generation of up and coming young sports kids who've probably idolized me hearing this sort of thing has been going on for the past 10yrs. 

No doubt it's taken a lot of courage (unless his fried brain has failed to keep his mouth shut) in coming out about this...but???? I hope by airing it publicly it does something more positive than suggesting that even an elite athlete can do hard drugs and still reach the top of their game.


----------



## Dodie (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol you call me a fool for my opionion?

Aslan, the only possible correlation due to schizophrenia is from high thc (Known to be a psychotic) concentrations which are more dominant in Cannbis sativa, Cannabis indica however has a higher amount of cbd (tetra-hydo cannabidiol) which has been found to be an anti-psychotic.

Therefore if a 'stoner' chooses to buy his weed without knowing what species it is then he/she is putting theirself at harms way of 'contracting' a mental illness. If this stoner grows strictly indica then there would be an absolute minimal chance of getting a mental illness.

There are sites around Aslan that have tested many of the e pills that go around, they will tell you what a pill has in it and its concentrations, if someone happens to buy a pma pill without researching what is in it and takes it then dies it is thier fault.


----------



## Dodie (Sep 1, 2007)

The "profit rules" you mention Aslan, I think this is what the government and most bussiness go by, they feed you a bunch of information telling you that they are concerned about your safety and health etc, but alot of rules and regulations are in place for $$


----------



## Aslan (Sep 1, 2007)

*Dodie *- I agree entirely that people are responsible for their own actions in regards to the outcomes to their actions and choices - but it is absurd to expect ANY responsible person or body to run any regulation by the "if you die it's your fault" motto...that's preposterous. The simple matter of fact is that a MASSIVE number of people experiment with drug - which we will all no doubt have our own opinions about - and that it is absolutely absurd to expect a 14 year old kid to know the difference between sativa or indica...drugs, and their use, are inherently dangerous...


----------



## Dodie (Sep 1, 2007)

Agreed Aslan

But I also think the government is not providing the right information, they hide it all under a blanket of lies which can only be detromental to the situation


----------



## markars (Sep 1, 2007)

he made an adult decision to use drugs- good on him- what ever floats your boat- as for the story, it is called "spin" his and his chanel 9 advisors came up with a story to curry sympathy and get an excuse up in the air so he can say after a bit of rehab " i am cured". He would have been better off saying hey i dumped a couple of pingers and had a cracker of a time, got sprung bad luck. if the media didnot report it, it would not have effected any one. Drug use is not that bed a thing, drug abuse on the other hand is- he got sprung with one eccy- big deal!!!! the world should get over it! plenty people do this every weekend and lead normal, problem free, depressionless(except for tuesdays) lives. Half the population recreatonally use illicit drugs. If he had of pleaded guilty to the media and said "my playing days are over i was letting my hair down in a different country and in a different culture, and i had a crack" it would be over by now.


> _Drug users either directly or indirectly are the cause of over 3/4 of all crime in Australia. ._


,

as for this statement- that is a very easy statement to back up- selling and buying drugs is illegal-so they have commited a crime straight up- but de-criminalise the purchase of drugs and you will find that that statistic drops significantly. It is just a statistic bandied about by the scare mongers.


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 2, 2007)

I have never liked him, or the way Newcastle, and the general football population seem to make him out to be so great.
I am ever so grateful he has been shamed, with the truth of his drug use coming out.... 

It isn't a shock to many people - especially those from Newcastle. As he was often seen out "pinging off his head" (said to me by someone a few years younger than me who still goes out).
I had long suspected it.... now it is confirmed!

I hope severe penalty can be put in place for the use during his career. 
He is not the kind of idol I would want my children having.


----------



## jimjones (Sep 2, 2007)

deserves the same punishment as everyone else if not worse as he was/is a role model to the youngins and ive heard rumours his NECK injury a few yrs back was a cover up for rehab


----------



## zobo (Sep 2, 2007)

'as for this statement- that is a very easy statement to back up- selling and buying drugs is illegal-so they have commited a crime straight up- but de-criminalise the purchase of drugs and you will find that that statistic drops significantly. It is just a statistic bandied about by the scare mongers.'

It is not as black and white as that. I work in law enforcement and quite simply 90% of our work is connected to drugs somewhere along the line. As they say 90% of the crime is being committed by less than 10% of the population (ie/ repeat offenders)
Most break and enters are committed by drugies after a quick hit, many traffic accidents involve drugs. Most assaults occur from drug debts etc the list goes on and on.

de-criminalising drugs is not the answer. Personally I think if half the drug users out there saw how some drugs are made and by who, they would never touch it again. Amphets are often made by people you would not even want to shake hands with (groty) and many have infectious diseases, so good luck druggies!

As for Johns, Gordon TALLIS blew the whistle on this years ago and nothing was ever done. Personally I feel he got preferential treatment from the NRL. How did he avoid the testing when others were dobbing him in? ....dodgey
jas


----------



## Dodie (Sep 2, 2007)

I think more assault's occur due to alcohol and not to mention more hospitilisations then all of the illegal drugs combined, maybe we need to prohibit alcohol?

How about cigarettes? Many people are dying because of this evil device, not to mention the amount of time docters use trying to save these people when something actually goes wrong with them. There are hosptial bed shortages and if ciggies weren't around I'd bet it wouldn't be half as bad as it is now

Ever read those stats on the smoke packets? Out of all the illegal drugs combined your still a hell alot worse off if you smoke OR drink..


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't believe people try and justify what he and many others do by saying other things are worse. Should we just say do anything other than murder because that is the worse thing you can do ?


----------



## Dodie (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't beileve that some people think that Mdma is dangerous..


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't believe that some people don't know what MDMA is. Just for those people who don't know what it is, what is it ?


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 2, 2007)

This whole NRL circus is a joke. How hypocritical that those in charge at different levels are calling for tougher drug policies and more regular testing when it is becoming quite obvious that with Johns it was a case of 'hear no evil-see no evil'. Johns will feel the repercussions of his mistake, potential sponsors will be giving him a wide berth from now on. But let's put the cleaners through the NRL & ARL administration, ignore their 'we're going to get tough on drugs' attitude this philosophy should have and wasn't in place at any stage. Investigate and show the door to those who haven't done their job properly.


----------



## Radar (Sep 2, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I think more assault's occur due to alcohol and not to mention more hospitilisations then all of the illegal drugs combined, maybe we need to prohibit alcohol?
> 
> How about cigarettes? Many people are dying because of this evil device, not to mention the amount of time docters use trying to save these people when something actually goes wrong with them. There are hosptial bed shortages and if ciggies weren't around I'd bet it wouldn't be half as bad as it is now
> 
> Ever read those stats on the smoke packets? Out of all the illegal drugs combined your still a hell alot worse off if you smoke OR drink..


 

You're right Dodie, Thats why I don't smoke OR drink. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dodie (Sep 2, 2007)

N-methyl-3,4-methylenedioxyphenylisopropylamine 

The 'key' ingredient in the drug "extacy"


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 2, 2007)

boa said:


> I can't believe that some people don't know what MDMA is. Just for those people who don't know what it is, what is it ?



what the boa said, 

we must be getting old mate, i thought it was weed, pot, a joint, :lol::lol:, 

now it's Mdma,


----------



## Dodie (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha, I used to smoke but gave it up ages ago, I started when I was young and when I got older and more mature realised that it was just a silly thing, waste of money and my health, but the government makes a killing in tax...

I don't mind a little drinking though, nothing excessive, don't normally go out to clubs and that much anymore cause last time I ended up in hospital due to other drunk people, not to mention a nice little scar under my eye from a different occasion due to a drunk..


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 2, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I can't beileve that some people think that Mdma is dangerous..


 
Tell me you're joking??????????????????????????


----------



## Radar (Sep 2, 2007)

mrmikk, just thought I'd bring to your attention that STERIODS are bad, mmmmkay? LMFAO


----------



## Dodie (Sep 2, 2007)

It isn't mrmikk, well it is if your alergic to it and don't know it, the majority of deaths associated with extacy is due to PMA, a cheap alternative that is close to the effects of MDMA, the other deaths are those that have taken way to much and OD'd

Taken in moderation just like any other substance is safe, its like having a couple beers, your not going to drown in a pool of vomit if you drink 2 standards are you?

Is a gun a dangerous weapon?


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought it was an insurance company. 



ponybug said:


> now it's Mdma,


----------



## sparticus (Sep 2, 2007)

all I can say is if he didnt get caught in Britian with an ecsasty tablet he probably never would have come clean,he got caught is trying to save face now by being honest..this is also after he lyed about it.People say how good it is he has admitted he has a problem,of course he has a problem he thinks he is untouchable,that I think has probably more to do with him being ashamed then his drug and alcohol related issues.( he got caught).They treat him like a God here in Newcastle and its disgraceful..He is just a footballer.There have been stories about his behavour from drug and alcohol use here in Newcastle for years so they cant tell me that the club never new of it.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 2, 2007)

Dodie said:


> It isn't mrmikk, well it is if your alergic to it and don't know it, the majority of deaths associated with extacy is due to PMA, a cheap alternative that is close to the effects of MDMA, the other deaths are those that have taken way to much and OD'd
> 
> Taken in moderation just like any other substance is safe, its like having a couple beers, your not going to drown in a pool of vomit if you drink 2 standards are you?
> 
> Is a gun a dangerous weapon?


 
Sorry, but that argument just doesn't cut it, you are taking a single piece of the whole drug equation and using it to validate your point. I could also argue that air IS dangerous and should be made illegal because if I inject air into my veins I will die. But of course you can see how ridiculous that is. That is why I am saying you need to look at the big picture and not focus on one small issue.

As for the attempt to justify illicit drug use by saying alcohol and cigarettes are drugs and they are legal, well, yes they are, yes they are detrimental to your health. So what, they aren't an ILLICIT drug though, that's what makes the difference, and if someone doesn't like that, well bad luck, that's the way the law is.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 2, 2007)

rednut said:


> mrmikk, just thought I'd bring to your attention that STERIODS are bad, mmmmkay? LMFAO


 
You're joking, since when? Damn, if only I'd have known sooner......... I would never have posted that avatar. LMAO


----------



## Oldbeard (Sep 2, 2007)

Dodie said:


> It isn't mrmikk, well it is if your alergic to it and don't know it, the majority of deaths associated with extacy is due to PMA, a cheap alternative that is close to the effects of MDMA, the other deaths are those that have taken way to much and OD'd
> 
> Taken in moderation just like any other substance is safe, its like having a couple beers, your not going to drown in a pool of vomit if you drink 2 standards are you?
> 
> Is a gun a dangerous weapon?


 


Wouldn't it be great then if every little pill came in a little packet with little warnings attached to them, like "If you are allergic to mdma this tablet will kill you " or "this tablet contains enough pma for you to overdose and die" or "this type of pot will give you a mental illness"


----------



## bouncn (Sep 2, 2007)

i think the point is that ppl usually don't just drop dead. PMA for instance causes you to overheat, and people ignore the warning signs, dump 2 more pills and their heart fails, or as one person I knew had happen, his intestine burst. But these incidents are due to lack of care in use. Not that I condone it, but Dodie is somewhat right, its not the gun that kills people, people kill people


----------



## Oldbeard (Sep 2, 2007)

I was being very sarcastic.
I'm sure alot of what dodie is saying maybe right, but who does any of that research when they are out at a party or a club or any situation and someone offers you something. Its all written on cigarette packets for you with pictures about the bad effects it doesn't stop people from doing it.


----------



## markars (Sep 2, 2007)

> Wouldn't it be great then if every little pill came in a little packet with little warnings attached to them, like "If you are allergic to mdma this tablet will kill you " or "this tablet contains enough pma for you to overdose and die" or "this type of pot will give you a mental illness"


- If the government in australia was not so petty and did not ban things like acurate pill testing kits or banning the service of pill and drug testing stands at festivals and concerts - the existance of DANGEROUS drugs would cease. Drug studies in europe have shown that since the invention and sale of pocket sized pill testing kits, drug purity at a street level has increased, spelling an end to things like PMA ( THE RED MITSUBISHI pill that was in the news a few years ago- and the anna wood drug). Mdma and amphets in a pure form are generally not dangerous to those that use them responsibly and with same care that others use legal intoxicating substances, it is the undectable things that idiots substitute your drugs with that do you harm. A pill tester bought off the net from overseas will show you that the vast majority of strret drugs in australia are far less pure than those on the streets of european countries- Sell these thing here and allow the service of a pill testing stand at raves and festivals and things will be a lot safer. If any one wants a pill tester google "second defence tester"


----------



## Radar (Sep 2, 2007)

The red mitsubishi?
Edit >Now that he finished his ramble, the red mitsubishi makes perfect sense. LOL<


----------



## shruman (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn some good info u've provided there Dodie.

"As for the attempt to justify illicit drug use by saying alcohol and cigarettes are drugs and they are legal, well, yes they are, yes they are detrimental to your health. So what, they aren't an ILLICIT drug though, that's what makes the difference, and if someone doesn't like that, well bad luck, that's the way the law is."

I love the way u justify why drugs are illegal, if u put a little word like illicit in front of them then they must be bad & hey if theres laws against them they must be bad right?, did u know there were laws against aborigines from voting or laws against women for voting?

Just because thats the way the law is doesnt mean its right, just cause our government puts a little word like illicit in front doesnt mean there dangerous & just like stupid laws mentioned above that seek to divide, intimidate & discriminate they will not last.

If u dont think adverse health effects are reason for making a drug illicit, then what should?

"Wouldn't it be great then if every little pill came in a little packet with little warnings attached to them, like "If you are allergic to mdma this tablet will kill you " or "this tablet contains enough pma for you to overdose and die" or "this type of pot will give you a mental illness"

Do they have warnings on peanuts? I dont think so this is the users responsibility not the manufacturers.

Does a bottle of vodka say "this bottle contains enough alcohol for u to overdose & die" no once again the users responsibility but it does tell u how many standard drinks, they should probly have something similiar for PMA/MDMA/ what ever.

& no study has proved cannabis causes schitzophrenia however it has been shown to bring on symptoms meaning if a person is already predisposed to mental illness specificaly schitzophrenia it can bring it out in them but this is also true with alcohol & a miriad of other chemicals & I wouldnt advise a person with a predisposition towards mental illness to use any drug without talking to a doctor first & as Dodie pointed out CBD (cannabidiol) has been proven to be as good as a top line antipsychotic for the treatment of schitzophrenia without the harsh side effects so it cannabis could be qute beneficial.

Good stuff there markars.


----------



## jas468 (Sep 4, 2007)

Go the Knights
-10 year anniversary edition
-Take with 6-8 beers
-Guaranteed the knight of your life!


----------



## Colin (Sep 4, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> took alot of guts to tell the truth....but what he has done is wrong





noni said:


> brave to come out and tell all like that - mainly because he can't hide it from his friends and family anymore. it would have been tough to do that knowing that people close to him won't be letting him do drugs anymore even if he wants to, and there may be times when he gets annoyed at people that are trying to help but that's part of getting better.



a lot of guts to tell the truth?  Brave to come out and tell all like that?  :lol:

The ONLY reason (imo) he came out and told about the history of drug taking was for media control. If he didn't come out and put his 'spin' on it (depression / bi-polar excuse etc) the media would have come out with the story as it has been common knowledge for years. Read the Sunday Telegraph story about how Gordon Tallis informed the NRL & coach etc about Johns and others drug taking on the 2002 (I think) Kangaroo Tour in England. So Johns has come out with 'the truth'  ONLY to gain public sympathy for his 'clinical depression' etc which I wouldn't be surprised if it's probably more media control started by his press agent / manager years ago as an 'out' and 'excuse' if he ever got caught. 

Problem is 'sports people' get paid way too much money for running around an oval with a ball. And with the excess of money comes the spending on drugs. It's not just a few isolated cases either from what I hear, but a common practice and culture amongst a large percentage of first graders at all clubs and has been for years. It's just been covered up by the NRL with their so called 'drug testing' for media ratings and money. They never used to actually specifically test for recreational use drugs years ago, only performance enhancing drugs, that's part of the reason that it went uncovered for years, although recreational usage used to show up, it was never 'officially reported'


----------



## tiger591 (Sep 4, 2007)

i think he is really stupid. i mean he had a great career and he ruined it by doing drugs and then admitting to taking drugs on TV.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 4, 2007)

i can't believe he's being put up on a pedestal like some kind of hero...

He's a druggie plain and simple..

Bi polar or not it's no excuse, i know someone who is bipolar and the worst thing for him to do is go near drugs, especially disco bikkies which give such a high the only way is down..

And like others have said what makes him so good for admitting it after he was caught maybe if he'd come clean on his own accord we could respect him for it, but as it stands the only diffference between him and a smakkie on the street is that he can afford the habit. Without football he'd be in the same boat as them...


----------



## Mr feegle (Sep 4, 2007)

to quote a great man 
No, I don't do drugs anymore, either. But I'll tell you something about drugs. I used to do drugs, but I'll tell you something honestly about drugs, honestly, and I know it's not a very popular idea, you don't hear it very often anymore, but it is the truth: I had a great time doing drugs. Sorry. Never murdered anyone, never robbed anyone, never raped anyone, never beat anyone, never lost a job, a car, a house, a wife or kids, laughed my ass off, and went about my day.

So what if he did, im shaw most people out there have done something illegal at some time, so dont throw stones people.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 4, 2007)

Look i'll be the first to admit to experimenting with just about every drug out there and having a damn good time at it

I just don't understand why he is being idolised for it...


----------



## Colin (Sep 4, 2007)

I've often suspected that all that hugging, cuddling, kissing etc on the footy field is not just knucklehead elation at scoring points 
but ecstacy hugging disease :lol:
seems they may have a case to answer..


----------



## Isis (Sep 4, 2007)

I think when you make the choice to become a high profile person either in sport, acting, music whatever, you make a choice to become a role model for many young kids, you know there will be pressure to keep your performance up and that the media will watch you like a hawk for any stuff ups you make. I also think that there comes with it the responsibility to not dabble in drugs/ crime / or any other activity that would cause a scandle. He is smart enough to know that he would be found out at some stage...its not rocket science. 
I dont think that he or any of the other sporting "Heros" should be excused for taking drugs just because they are high profile sporting identities. They are the ones that should know better.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 4, 2007)

IMO most people are saying that he was idolised and how could he get depressed about that? Everyone copes with pressure differently. The lady with 2 kids at home and the high pressure job might handle everything better than her husband who is working in a part time job...everyone is different and have different thresholds for stress. In saying that i agree that he came out cause he got caught. I dont think he should be frowned upon cause he was a role model for kids, he is still human and able to make mistakes but with that much money at hand he could have paid to see a great psychologist or counsellor, or taken some time off and gone on holiday for some time away ....at least that way he would have had more sympathy votes...
On the subject of drugs in general, i have never experimented with anything but i do like to drink and although i dont hold anything against people who do experiment its not something i would do though. I have a brother who is addicted to pot and stole from me and my parents and his own 7 year old son but even with my own personal experiences i dont frown upon those who experiment. (in most cases) it is their own choice and they should accept the consequences...


----------



## Mr feegle (Sep 4, 2007)

Isis if you think that high profile people either in acting, music shouldnt take drugs 
then your not left with a whole lot to watch or listen to.


----------



## Isis (Sep 4, 2007)

Im not saying they shouldnt....thats up to them but if they get busted dont ask for sympathy. Thats all..


----------



## Colin (Sep 4, 2007)

I just want to hear what Reggie Regan has to say about this 'Joey' 
that takes drugs that makes him wanna hug other blokes in the locker room  :lol:


----------

